# 3 cancers



## dollyzak (Jun 5, 2013)

I had my TT on 6/11/13. The preliminary pathology report said papillary in left lobe, stage 1. My final pathology report, which came back on 6/17/13, stated I have papillary and papillary tall cell variant in my left lobe and follicular cancer in my right lobe. All at stage 3. The biopsied lymph nodes and neck tissue were negative. Has anyone else had something similar? I am wondering how this will affect my treatment. I understand papillary TCV is less receptive to RAI.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not experienced multiple cancers, but I'm wondering what made them classify two of yours at stage 3...do you know?

Here is some information about staging...

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/thyroidcancer/detailedguide/thyroid-cancer-staging


----------



## dollyzak (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link, Octavia. I hope I get the answer to why all 3 (not just 2) were classified as stage 3. The surgeon was less than willing to take the time to answer my specific questions, but he did mention my age (60+) as a factor. I am confident the endocrinologist will shed some light on the path report. If that doesn't happen, I will continue to search for answers elsewhere.


----------

